# Great Pyrenees about to deliver?



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a 2 yr old great pyr and a 1 year old, we are absolutely in love with these dogs! We didnt know if we wanted them bred or not so we didnt have the female fixed yet. My husband is really wanting another one though. I tried to watch for heat, and maybe thought it was starting and seperated them, but they managed to dig through to each other...lol 

Anyways that was May 13th when i saw them together. My husband has thought she has looked and felt a little larger but up until last Monday I think she hasnt changed. So everyday i feel her sides tummy and squeeze her nipples. On thursday she had colostrum, just on the bottom two nipples. Now all have it and she looks fuller. He said last week she is acting different, I didnt think so. Today she wouldnt eat. It is hot here heat index will be in the 100. She has NEVER been in the house, and I have her in a pen with a fan blowing on her and food and water, and goats cows and other dog cant get to her. I put down fresh straw and cleaned out pen really well. 

If it was a false pregnancy would it show up like this at the same time she would be due? Today would be 59 days since the "first" time I saw them, 

The canine pregnancy calculator give today through friday as when she would be due.

Will it be too hot for puppies outside? I will definately move the fan so it isnt blowing on them but I dont know if they could handle the heat, it has to be hotter than being in mom....

My thermometer that I have for the goats isnt working so I am gonna see if I can find another one.

ANy help or advise?

Thanks


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

its not ideal for pups or mom to be out in the extream heat, can you imagine going through labor wrapped in fur coat having 10 kids, its hard enough on them. The heat itself wont kill the pups if it doesnt get above 101 but that combined with moms body heat can be fatal, also mom may not be inclined to want the hot little bundles on her. 
Try moving her into a garage or at minimum wet down her pen regularly so that she can burrow into a cool area.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Go get a ultrasound or xray to see if she is pregnant. if so you need much more preparations and supplies on hand and she needs to be supervised 24/7 this late in pregnancy so you can help assist. Dont know if she is the 2yr or the 1yr, if she is the 1yr she is too young to be bred and can have problems delivering/need c-section and may not have the instinct to care for pups and can reject them. 
If she is pregnant finding homes for pups in this economy (even giving them away for free) is extremely hard right now. Giant breeds usually have 10+ pups per litter.
This website will help you....
http://www.debbiejensen.com/


Stephanie


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

On a GP, I probably wouldn't spend the money on a sonogram unless it became a necessity. They will deliver fine, large Mama, long nose, the chances of a section are minimal. You will need to take the puppies in on day 2 for declawing the front dewclaws, so they will check Mom then to make sure everything has passed. And if she appears to be having issues before day 2 after delivery, you can take her in earlier if you are concerned something didn't come out.
She needs some Frontline or Advantage if she is outside because an over-abundance of fleas will kill the babies. Big dogs usually deliver a few days early simply due to the size, at least any big dog we have ever had has delivered 2-3 days early. Since this is her first litter, you will probably want to watch her deliver to make sure she gets off the bag and doesn't bite off the umbilical cord too close. BTW, small, toy breeds that I have had always deliver on day 63 like clockwork. But the big ones tend to deliver day 60-61.

Since it is so hot, I would consider putting her in the basement.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

She is the 2 year old. I have a emergency animal kit for goats cattle cows and dogs, but any thing in particular that I should have that you can suggest. She wont get in the car and husband has truck. Thought I would wait until next week on Monday if she hasnt had them by 63-64 day. I am pretty sure I felt a puppy move, I have had 13 kittens born just this spring and a mamma cat pregnant now, we had 10 goats born and one with 2 that were 2 big to have, I am bottle feeding baby calves right now also. So I know that I need to be prepared, and 8 weeks just went by fast...lol I am checking on her every hour, and about to break out the new people thermometer we bought last winter that hasnt been opened and use it to ck temp...I wonder if she would go in the garage, she is pretty afraid to leave the pasture in fear of getting shocked on her shock collar.


She has dug a pretty big hole in another pen, but I dont know if I want her all the way over there where the cows are always at, By putting her in the first pen I am closer to her.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

just a bit of advice, just like with goats its ideal to give a birth cut especially with long haired breeds birth goop plus heat is asking for flies. See if you can get her into a kiddie pool when she starts to whelp as its easy to clean and her to clean up. 
If shes dug a hole and you cant check on her very frequently I would advise to let her be, you can always move the pups and her... Word of caution, if your expecting heavy rain dont let her be there for obvious reasons. If you would like some personal contact information from an experienced whelper to have to make you feel better feel free to email me at the address below and I will give you my numbers.
Also the temp of the dog will lower within 24 hours, I didnt notice Old Missions post but its funny because I was about to post the same link.. good stuff there and will make you feel better.
If she has a large litter you also may want to consider rotation every few hours.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Get her belly shaved from arm pits to vulva with a #10 blade if you can. This will allow you to clean the teats and make it easier for the pups to nurse. It will also let air circulate on her underside to help cool her off. Long haired dogs will get really wet with saliva down there from nursing pups and a lot of dirt and bedding can stick to the wet mess. This way you can rinse of her belly with warm water and a touch of plain vinegar if needed.

If she is in the last week of pregnancy, lay her her side and gently apply pressure to the side of her belly by holding the palm of your hand there on the loin area behind the ribs. You should be able to feel a pup kick. Do it on both sides since dogs can have pups on only one side of the uterus.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I let her out of the pen for a while yesterday and she did go lay in the hole she dug, fortunatley it is actually in a pen as well under the lean to where the pens are....If you saw the fans my hubby has out there and lights pens etc you would say my "livestock" are spoiled...lol She came back and layed right in front of the fan which in our "walk way" out there so they cant get to it and knock it down so the only thing that seperates is the goat fence. This morning she isnt panting as much although not quite as hot this morning and laying in front of the fan. Today she ate a little, not much yet, i put her back in the pen with the food as the chickens try their best to steal it from her (she never lets them) but I didnt want her to worry about that. We shaved her a week or so ago on her belly so that is ready to go and part of the birthing area, probably should be done again, I also have been brushing and brushing the extra winter coat under neath so she is almost Knotless right now. The wading pool sounds like a good idea , we have two tubs that the geese and pig like to get in and they are small enough to move over to her pen. I looked at the website some and will ck it out more today. This is like waiting for the birth of goats all over again....Hubby agreed to moving her inside the basement or garage if it stays hot. Tried to take temp but it somehow is set on celcius i think....it just isnt working. I am getting another one today. I read that I should give her calcium right before or at the beginning if I am there I read tums, is there any other thoughts on this? The only other calcium i have is for goats. 
Thanks


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

She does not need calcium supplements, but she does need to be eating a high grade puppy chow now and while she is nursing the pups. By high grade food I mean something with no corn in it. Iams is fine, Purine O.N.E is good (NOT regular puppy chow...it's garbage). No canned food...the protein level is not high enough. I raised dogs for many years and never gave any of them calcium supplements.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

ok great I was gonna switch her when she had them but will offer now, she hasnt eaten anything really today, reshaved her belly, she wouldnt let me get to close to her privates....lol will need help with that later. took temp it was 99.6 so will take again this evening and finish shaving her get the puppy food and keep her cool. I printed some stuff from the site and cannon I will message you


thanks


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

If I bred LGD's the females would come into the house to have their babies. It's too hot for them and I wouldnt want to make the mom/puppies suffer in this heat. JM2C


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Let her out of pen for a while came back out to ck on her, and her our other gp our two of our goats, were all in front of the fan, Reese (our nubian/alpine) had her head on our future momma! It was so cute I should have taken a picture. So i checked on her and I see she has some amber fluid stuck to her hair right next to her vulva...so I get a shop towell and wipe it, it is sticky kinda, I thought if it were pee it would wipe right off....so I decided to not wait for hubby to move her to garage, well now I need a shower, I pulled pushed and coaxed. She was so afraid she would get shocked as she never comes out of pasture area, so this was new territory (except when she goes over or under fence) when the shock fence isnt working and goes way up the street! I am not a sweater and I am socked trying to get her in there. Got her an old bottom of a dog house with an old soft sheet and a big bucket of water. Now waiting till she calms down to go sown there, she wont settle down if I am in there as she believes that dogs should be petted by humans forever! 
I hope it doesnt stay hot to long I really would like to raise the puppies outside with the goats in a pen so they can get used to them. 
I will keep you posted


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't need to worry about their bonding to the sheep. As long as they are exposed to them by the age of sixteen weeks they will be fine. You can wait until they are eight weeks old and will recall to a whistle. By that time they can be outside with shade and water to dunk in. The momma will also be less protective of them by then. Well before they are eight weeks old you can keep them indoors during the day and outside at night when it is cooler.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Yesterday I moved her into garage temp yesterday afternoon 97.9 she cuddled up in the box I got ready for her, and then it stormed we lost power for most of the night, checked on her this morning no changes that I can tell. Temp was up to 98.6 After all the rain it so much cooler out so I took her out of the garage to potty and she wanted back in the pasture, so I let her out and now she is back in the pen in front of the fan. I just checked on her again and she hasnt eaten anything again today so this is the third day with not eating. I am available to stay here all day today so this would be a good day for puppies! I am getting anxious now!


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

You sure she is pregnant cause she could have pyo?!?! If she is pregnant the not eating is just 24 hours before birth not for 3 days. Most pyo symptoms coincide with pregnancy timing/symptoms, so just a heads up.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I saw him and her together 5 days in a row starting on the 13th of May...so I guess i wont be for sure until I see puppies. She has colostrum and no more fluid from her, i think now it was urine or just got wet. I think maybe it is too hot to eat, as she did eat some pizza on the way to the garage, it was the only thing i could use to get her to go inside. My male didnt eat his food either today, just layed gaurding it from the chickens. I do not know anything about pyo except i just found a little info on the site that was recommended in an earlier post and it doesnt sound like she does. If she hasnt had puppies by monday the 18th I will take her to the vet as 63 days from "first" time will be Friday and from the "last" will be the 18th next Monday. Think when i put her back in garage i will put the food in with her, and really make sure she is not eating. I just havent seen her eat, and the chickens steal it whenever she is not looking, it just looks like there is a lot still in there.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

see if you can get her to eat some cottage cheese. It's high in protein and calcium. Is she drinking fluids OK?


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I just went back out to ck on her and she actually was eating also felt a puppy kicking around. so i guess i just keep taking the temp and keeping an eye on her, thanks for all the help and advice everyone


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

yes drinking her water. I just found a chicken sneaking in the pen and laying eggs in the fresh hay where she was, she was eagerly waiting on that egg, I took it out and she went right in to find it, so maybe she has been eating eggs! So I need to figure out something there, crazy chickens they have at least 25 nesting boxes in the chicken house, but no this one wants to use the igloo dog/goat house!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

She is probably too hot and miserable to eat. Would you blame her Her temp should drop and Stay dropped, under 99 degrees. Usually they will whelp with in 12 hours of it staying down not with in it first dropping. Give her some old blankets to use to dig a nest with. I know a mastiff that smothered her puppies in a baby pool. Big dogs don't always know where their puppies are when they are laying down and moving around. They have large litters and they forget where one is. If she likes the pit it is because it is cool, private and natural for a dog do dig a den. Let her have them where ever she wants as long as it is in the shade or inside where it is not in the blasting heat. Good luck mama!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

KrisD said:


> She is probably too hot and miserable to eat. Would you blame her Her temp should drop and Stay dropped, under 99 degrees. Usually they will whelp with in 12 hours of it staying down not with in it first dropping. Give her some old blankets to use to dig a nest with. I know a mastiff that smothered her puppies in a baby pool. Big dogs don't always know where their puppies are when they are laying down and moving around. They have large litters and they forget where one is. If she likes the pit it is because it is cool, private and natural for a dog do dig a den. Let her have them where ever she wants as long as it is in the shade or inside where it is not in the blasting heat. Good luck mama!


The idea with whelping in a pool is that you are there to supervise :grin:


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I like using a whelping box much better. I use 2x6 on edge for the frame, then attach a 2x4 at the inside top edge. This created a rail for the pups to get under so they can't get smooshed. then i set the whole thing down on a piece of carpet. No blankets to get tangled up in. Replace the carpet every day at first, then as needed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If she likes the pit it is because it is cool, private and natural for a dog do dig a den. Let her have them where ever she wants as long as it is in the shade or inside where it is not in the blasting heat. Good luck mama!


Letting her dig a hole to have them in is asking for disaster.

She will drop them in the bottom of the hole and lay on top and smother them


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok so here is an update. much cooler today so she is back outside, when watching her all day. She is in a pen tonight. Her temp is 100.8 now and was earilier also. I can defiantely feel a baby move. She is definately loosing some mucus. I think that is what it was yesterday as she has the same thing but mucus actually on vulva, which is getting larger. So we still wait.

Was hoping for today but I can be around MOST of tomorrow but not all.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Today her temp is 98.5 and more mucus...very noticiable. Have to leave for a while, hoping she will wait. Then I have most of the day until evening then I have to be gone for a few hours. Maybe now she could wait until Friday for me...


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Dogs are not usually terribly considerate with their whelping times. Mine like to go into labor at 11:00 at night so I'd lose a night's sleep playing midwife. Maybe yours will be nicer? Lets hope so!


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

11 pm would be fine, I dont have to be anywhere tomorrow!! Got home, no changes so i let her out for a bit to run around, she pottied and then layed in the shade by the fence. Gonna let her be out for a while before putting her back. She now hates thermometers...lol she didnt mind the first few times but now she wont hardly let me do it,


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't let her know that 11:00 would be fine...her goal is to inconvenience you! lol!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Dogs are not usually terribly considerate with their whelping times. Mine like to go into labor at 11:00 at night so I'd lose a night's sleep playing midwife.


Mine pick inopportune times too.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

So frustrated with the temp thing! Her temp first this morning was 98.3 then a little later it was up! She has quite a bit of mucus still, digging a little and moving a lot, Its gonna start getting hot again so I will have to move her back into the garage... I know that she might have been bred 63 days from today through next tuesday as they were together all 5 days! I have lots to do but am constantly checking on her since she is in a pen out by the barn. When we had the goats we had a camera out there but when a rain storm came this spring we forgot to move it so it doesnt really work right now! Sorry just ready for this!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd be keeping her where the whelping box is located.

You don't want her to start delivering outside in the dirt, or under a shed


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

actually lots of mucus now, she not licking it off, so any clues?


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

So 20 minutes later I come back out to move her and she has 3 puppies


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Been waiting and watching this thread! Congrats! Hope we'll get to see some pics of the cuties at some point!


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

longshadowfarms said:


> Been waiting and watching this thread! Congrats! Hope we'll get to see some pics of the cuties at some point!


Me too!!


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

6 so far!!! Everytime I come in to get something she has another...lol SO as soon as she is done i will get photobucket loaded on my new phone and send some pics, 

thinking the temp thing isnt completely accurate


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

first 3! 9 so far 5 girls and 4 boys


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh my... how sweet.. love they way they are lined all up!! 9?? That is a big litter..


----------

